# Cubetcha 2010



## Bryan (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/

Apologies to the people who have to choose between this and Dayton, but this worked best.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't go.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 1, 2010)

Dayton is an Ohio comp right?


----------



## JackJ (Sep 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Dayton is an Ohio comp right?



I'm gonna have to say yes on this one.


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't wait to go to another comp.!


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 1, 2010)

Ugh, i have to say i like dayton's event list better though. Another competition you won't see me at Bryan.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 1, 2010)

i'll be going. Awesome event list  except maybe 6x6 could be added


----------



## Bryan (Sep 1, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> i'll be going. Awesome event list  except maybe 6x6 could be added



People will have a chance to do that at Nebraska. We can't have every event at every competition


----------



## blah (Sep 1, 2010)

IT'S ON!

PODIUM BATTLE DAYTON VS CUBETCHA!


----------



## JackJ (Sep 2, 2010)

blah said:


> IT'S ON!
> 
> PODIUM BATTLE DAYTON VS CUBETCHA!



Chris and Waris must get 12 averages. Go Team Bryan!!


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 2, 2010)

JackJ said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S ON!
> ...



what about riley


----------



## RyanO (Sep 2, 2010)

Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to make it to this one.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 2, 2010)

That's it, i think we need to get the kangalang to dayton.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 2, 2010)

when will the schedule be up?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



ohithere


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 5, 2010)

JackJ said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S ON!
> ...



I'm sub 12 sir


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2010)

Weston is making me consider it.
Looking for a place to stay though (preferably free...).


----------



## blah (Sep 8, 2010)

watwatwat bryan you're stealing all the good competitors


----------



## Logan (Sep 8, 2010)

blah said:


> watwatwat bryan *you have* all the good competitors



Btw: i'm going.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 8, 2010)

blah said:


> watwatwat bryan you're stealing all the good competitors



I'm not trying. Honestly, I'm not.  Anthony must have some reason for coming to Minnesota.....

All I'm doing is trying to get toys for the kiddies.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 8, 2010)

If Anthony comes, this is gonna probably be the best 3x3 podium a midwest comp has ever had. I got to stop sucking at 3x3 so much or I won't even make the finals.


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 8, 2010)

My goal is to have a sub-40 avg!


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> If Anthony comes, this is gonna probably be the best 3x3 podium a midwest comp has ever had. I got to stop sucking at 3x3 so much or I won't even make the finals.



Dayton would have a pretty nice one if both Andrew Kang, Dan, and Chester come.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> If Anthony comes, this is gonna probably be the best 3x3 podium a midwest comp has ever had. I got to stop sucking at 3x3 so much or I won't even make the finals.



If Anthony comes I might just have to only practice 3x3


----------



## Bryan (Sep 9, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > If Anthony comes, this is gonna probably be the best 3x3 podium a midwest comp has ever had. I got to stop sucking at 3x3 so much or I won't even make the finals.
> ...



Weston Mizumoto. Average - 11.80
Waris Ali. Average - 11.81


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > JackJ said:
> ...



???


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2010)

Weston is coming too, so don't bother practicing OH either lol. Unless you think you can get consistently sub22 or so, and even that's only if one of us fails.

I think with the four of us, beating Dayton's 3x3 podium is a given. I think we can get 2x2 podium WR though, right now its only 10.30 from WC, and NAR is just 10.66 from nats this year.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Weston is coming too, so don't bother practicing OH either lol. Unless you think you can get consistently sub22 or so, and even that's only if one of us fails.
> 
> I think with the four of us, beating Dayton's 3x3 podium is a given. I think we can get 2x2 podium WR though, right now its only 10.30 from WC, and NAR is just 10.66 from nats this year.



3x3 practice it is. I am ordering some new cubes today so hopefully that improve my game.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like I have no chance to even place in 2x2. Just a few weeks ago, I thought I had a chance to win if I got a low 4 average. O well, Pyraminx is my only hope.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm learning CLL, and a bit of EG-1 to hopefully help me place a little better in 2x2. I have no chance at top 3, or even top 5 I don't think... All I want is a 12.xx average for 3x3. With Anthony, Weston, David, Waris, and Chris, this will most definitely be the best top 5 the midwest has seen  Dayton has no chance


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 10, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> I'm learning CLL, and a bit of EG-1 to hopefully help me place a little better in 2x2. I have no chance at top 3, or even top 5 I don't think... All I want is a 12.xx average for 3x3. With Anthony, Weston, David, Waris, and Chris, this will most definitely be the best top 5 the midwest has seen  Dayton has no chance



I probably won't make 2x2 top 3. I know Anthony and David are faster than me. Weston probably is too. All I know is ortega and that's all I need. I Average sub 5.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I think with the four of us, beating Dayton's 3x3 podium is a given.


Let's see how many of us can get a finals average under Dayton's winning average; let's shoot for 4-6.  lol.



DavidWoner said:


> I think we can get 2x2 podium WR though, right now its only 10.30 from WC, and NAR is just 10.66 from nats this year.


Let's do it. :3


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I think with the four of us, beating Dayton's 3x3 podium is a given.
> ...


We definitely have no chance in 2x2.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2010)

So, Weston and I got an email from Chris' apparently awesome Grandfather saying he'd be happy to have us this weekend. Now, Weston got his mom to say he can go to both my comp and this one. So yeah, I have to go now.

We'll buy our tickets soon. Weston and I are coming for sure. :3


----------



## Logan (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like I probably won't make 3x3 finals, lol. I guess i'm going to have to practice pyra. Looks like this is going to be a great (social and competing wise) comp.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 15, 2010)

awh man I really want to go. I can only go with a carpool and make up an excuse to miss Saturday music class (You're only allowed 2 misses). If I were to go then I can't go to another comp in 2010 (unless its in winter break.)


----------



## Bryan (Sep 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> If I were to go then I can't go to another comp in 2010 (unless its in winter break.)



Not sure about KOII, but I don't have anything else planned for 2010.


----------



## Logan (Sep 15, 2010)

Signed up!

Decided to do OH this time (avg: 1:28), but just for the sake of it really.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted on the website, but I'd also mention it here. First three are from various Toys For Tots FAQ sites, last one is one I added. Ff you want to donate non-puzzle things, that's perfectly fine.

===========================================

Q : Are particular types of toys more in need than others?
A : The age groups that are in need of donations are the children from ages 0-2 and ages 15-17.

Q : What kinds of toys are not allowed?
A : Toys with military theme. Toys related to weapons/law enforcement type toys. Toys with candy. Used toys. No chemicals (i.e. experimental labs, acid, crystal projects, etc.). The Toys For tots program do not allow these toys. The Toys For Tots of the Marine Corps reserve will not distribute toys fitting this description that are donated to the program to children. Instead, these toys will be donated to another charity organization.

Q : What kind of toys can I donate?
A : New, unwrapped toys preferably around the $10 or above price range. It is unsafe to distribute dangerous or dirty toys that could cause injury or illness to a child.

Q : Should I bring a DIY cube?
A : No. These toys will be distributed to the general population, not cubers. No one wants a bag of plastic or a cube that looks like it's been used because it's out of the package. If you want to donate a puzzle, then probably stick with the Rubik's brand or puzzles that include packaging (like from Meffert's).


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, i'm all registered....this'll be fun.
And this time, i'm sub 30 

Anybody got anything for sale/trade at the comp?

I have a white GHII, or a rubik's 4x4 (like i'm going to find anyone that wants to take that)
i'm looking for a black v cube 5 to add to my collection, possibly and FII for kicks....anybody?


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 22, 2010)

Im going to be there. I hope i have blind down by then.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

Ticket booked, coming for sure.
Keep in mind, David's already won everything.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 26, 2010)

I never had a chance anyway ^_^ i'm here for the fun.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2010)

We'll have some Rubik's Cube bags, and Rubik's lanyards with nametags for hopefully everyone. Also, we'll have some giveaways and prizes.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome; lanyards make everything more legit. :3
Out of curiosity, how's lunch going to work?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Out of curiosity, how's lunch going to work?


 
Not sure yet. I'm toying with the idea of just buying pizza for everyone.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2010)

As always I propose we do 6x6 instead of 5x5.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> As always I propose we do 6x6 instead of 5x5.


 
That would've been a great comment in this thread (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23197-Cubetcha-date-survey)

I expect the 4x4 and 5x5 cutoffs to be a little more strict, since we're getting enough people who can do a decent average we don't need to have really high cutoff times. If you're slow at 5x5, then practice more. We're holding more rounds of the the events people do like.

6x6 is a potential event, and it might be done by splitting the group up and making them judge/scramble for each other. But it just depends on the number of registrants and how much time we have.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Out of curiosity, how's lunch going to work?


How about combine breakfast and lunch and come to Ohio for brahnch, then go back to your silly little competition in the middle of nowhere in Minnesota?


----------



## JackJ (Sep 29, 2010)

I am for the pizza. Should we have a system similar to Chicago Open?


----------



## Logan (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got all my transportation sorted out, and am for sure going.

Decided I wouldn't be able to finish BLD by then, so i'm just going to focus on every thing else, and put that on hold. Hoping to be sub-27 3x3, and sub-8 2x2. I also decided to sign up for OH just for the heck of it. I haven't even picked up a pyra since Iowa, so it'll be interesting how that'll turn out.

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2010)

Meh....I never post goals so I guess i'll do it for once.

2x2: Sub 3

3x3: sub 12/11.50 with a sub 10 single

4x4: sub 57

5x5: sub 1:50.xx

3x3: OH sub 22

6x6: (if we do it) Sub 4

Pyraminx: Sub 8

3x3: Blindfold sub 3

Magic: Who cares about Magic?

Square-1 Sub 50


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> decided to sign up for OH just for the heck of it


Bryan's favorite.


----------



## Weston (Oct 1, 2010)

Christopher, I didn't know you were that fast! I'm going to go practice.
My only goal is OH: Sub NAR.
And maybe sub WR single 

And maybe low 11 3x3 avg.
And maybe a sub 9 single.
And maybe sub 1:20 BLD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2010)

Weston said:


> Christopher, I didn't know you were that fast! I'm going to go practice.
> My only goal is OH: Sub NAR.
> And maybe sub WR single
> 
> ...


 
Me fast!? I'm not that fast....


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I have SCO two weeks before this, so my goals really depend on how I do there. I'll probably have 4 rounds of OH, 5 of 2x2, and 6 of 3x3 all together. I'll be pleased if I at least get one of the following at either competition:

Sub 20 OH avg

Sub 10.6 3x3 avg

Go really beast in 2x2 (my current idea of "beast" may change after euro and asian champs...)

We'll see. :3


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm 10.6? Technical eh? and beast is very vague btw :O


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2010)

10.6 is sub Breandan. He barely beat my single, so I wouldn't mind barely beating the world champion's best comp average. 
Beast is intentionally vague; I don't want to set the bar too high, but I'm capable of getting some really good averages.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lanyards with nametags = great idea, this is one thing that I thought about bringing up after the last MN open, it just makes things alot easier.
And how strict will the 4x4 cutoff be? i'm hovering around 3 mins.

My only goal really is to sub 30 on 3x3
last time i didn't make it by .03
Now months later, I can hit around 25 consistently...so yeah.
A sub 1 OH would be nice too...


----------



## Bryan (Oct 2, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Lanyards with nametags = great idea, this is one thing that I thought about bringing up after the last MN open, it just makes things alot easier.


 
Yeah, they also normally costs money, but this is my charity event for the year. Speaking of nametags, I made up a sample one. If people want something special in the title area, let me know. If you put something inappropriate, I'll change it without asking.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2010)

Pokemon Master.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 10.6 is sub Breandan. He barely beat my single, so I wouldn't mind barely beating the world champion's best comp average.


This no longer applies.



Bryan said:


> Speaking of nametags, I made up a sample one.


Those are cool.  Competitions always seem more legit when people have lanyards and nametags. ;D


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2010)

Asian Cuber.

Thats all I can think of


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Oct 3, 2010)

"Fastest cuber in Iowa ZOMG"

Considering this can hardly be called a "accomplishment," and I am often sarcastic about it. (there are like 6 cubers in iowa)
I am debating between this and "wtfizzle is a lanyard?!"


----------



## Weston (Oct 3, 2010)

Westicles


----------



## JackJ (Oct 3, 2010)

Well my friends say I look like Jay Leno. 

Jay Leno's son


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2010)

I can go if I get carpooled.

Anybody willing?  (I live in Chicago if it matters, I'll drive to your house or a place you can pick me up)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 4, 2010)

Oooh! Something got cancelled, chances of me going have increased immensely!


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

Never been to a competition, but would love to attend one that benefits a good cause!


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 4, 2010)

Do we all get one?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> Do we all get one?


 
Ya.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 4, 2010)

and we get sayings on them?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> and we get sayings on them?


 
That's the idea.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 4, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> Do we all get one?


 
To a limit. The limit being number of lanyards (unknown) and nametags (50) I have. But I don't expect to run out.

Jack, I had your quote as "Ask me about cheese". Are you sure you want to change it?


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bryan, the tags look sweet.

For my special saying, idk what i want at all. Ah well.

ah nvm...thought of one
"aka that tall akward kid with the hat"


----------



## JackJ (Oct 4, 2010)

No I love the Cheese! Keep it! Very original Bryan!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

Oops, i was looking at the website, and i was thinking i was on dayton's still, so i accidentally created a registration, could you remove it please?


----------



## JackJ (Oct 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity where is everyone staying?

I'm at the Microtel Inn in Bloomington, MN.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 7, 2010)

@JackJ: That's where I, and John are staying at.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Just out of curiosity where is everyone staying?
> 
> I'm at the Microtel Inn in Bloomington, MN.


 
Weston and I will be at Grandpa Olson's.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 7, 2010)

John has informed me about that. Thats where I stayed for last year. Should be fun.


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2010)

I live here, so.....


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Waris, out of necessity, where are we staying?


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 8, 2010)

Well ummmm idk yet. At first I thought it was going to be you, my friend, Laura and I, but my mom wants to go so that means her, my step dad and sisters are going. I know she is getting a car for us and he is getting the hotel, I just don't know where yet. I will let you know.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I can go if I get carpooled.
> 
> Anybody willing?  (I live in Chicago if it matters, I'll drive to your house or a place you can pick me up)



Also to spend 1 or 2 nights. If the original pick-up location is < 2 hours from Chicago, then 1 night.


----------



## Logan (Oct 13, 2010)

@Bryan

Make my nametag: "When in doubt, J-Perm it out!".


----------



## RyanO (Oct 13, 2010)

I might actually make it to this after all.

EDIT
Err probably not actually. Out of curiosity is there any idea when sqr 1 or pyra are going to be in the schedule? If it's later in the day I might come just for that, but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make 3x3. I'm going to be driving back home from Chicago on the 6th and I thought maybe I'll take the long way home and hit up the competition on the way.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Also to spend 1 or 2 nights. If the original pick-up location is < 2 hours from Chicago, then 1 night.


 What about Rochester as a pick-up location?



RyanO said:


> Out of curiosity is there any idea when sqr 1 or pyra are going to be in the schedule? If it's later in the day I might come just for that, but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make 3x3. I'm going to be driving back home from Chicago on the 6th and I thought maybe I'll take the long way home and hit up the competition on the way.


 
I'll make the schedule when it's closer and I know how many competitors we have. Since we just have a single round of Pyraminx, we could add it almost anywhere. Let me know if it'll make a difference for you. I'd hate to adjust the schedule special for someone and then have them no-show.


----------



## RyanO (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't change the schedule just for me. I won't be sure about whether I'm coming or not until pretty close to the competition.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear it looks like you won't be able to come Ryan. I guess sub 20 average is a little farther off then you would hope.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 14, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What about Rochester as a pick-up location?



No thanks, it's still too far. If my parents could drive me to Rochester, they might as well drive me to the competition. I'm looking more along the lines of the Wisconsin/Illinois border or Iowa/Illinois border.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't remember if I asked this before, but anyone have stuff they know they're going to put up for trade?
I may bring my japanese puzzle boxes (wooden...custom made by me) just to show off/sell possibly? I have 3, a small one, a medium/big one, and the master one i'm working on right now will take 40+ moves to open. On second thought, idk if i'd sell them, but i'll still bring them to see what you guys think of them.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm gonna go through my goals.

3x3- sub 18 average, sub 15 single

That is all.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd LIKE to avg sub 25, have a sub 20 single.
Last time i got like a 30.xx avg 
I've worked hard, but idk if i can manage sub 25....i'll...


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 23, 2010)

I am 100% sure I can't go. Ignore the carpool request.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 24, 2010)

Is anyone selling anything? I'm looking to replace my mini qj 4x4 soon.


----------



## Jacube (Oct 24, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Is anyone selling anything? I'm looking to replace my mini qj 4x4 soon.


 
I have one but its pretty loose. It pops rarely though.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 25, 2010)

I should have specified what I was looking for. I was leaning towards a spring structure 4x4 (Dayan or Maru)


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 25, 2010)

If I can stay find a place to stay, I can probably come. Anyone have an extra room?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> If I can stay find a place to stay, I can probably come. Anyone have an extra room?


 
Ask Chris. He should have space now because Weston can't come. 
Well, OH should be relatively easy (unless Woner's been practicing a lot lately)... I'll have to beat 18.78 to punish him.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2010)

Since Weston is a little girl I now need to borrow a 5x5 from somebody else instead. Any volunteers? :3


----------



## Bryan (Oct 26, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Ask Chris. He should have space now because Weston can't come.


 
I deleted Weston. Anyone else not showing up?

anyway, do people have any suggestions for the after-party? MN Open was CiCi's Pizza, and NE Open was Valentino's, which in Nebraska has almost anything. We'll probably be doing pizza for lunch, so I don't know if people would prefer not to do pizza for dinner, or what.

Buffets usually seem to work out best, but if anyone has suggestions, let me know.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Since Weston is a little girl I now need to borrow a 5x5 from somebody else instead. Any volunteers? :3



I have a white V5 you can use. I'm still not sure if I can come though. Probably 65% chance right now.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2010)

Weston can't come? I could ask if Micael could stay....but sadly i'm guessing that it's gonna be a no, 
Cuz getting Weston was kinda hard in the first place. So I kinda doubt we'll be taking more people.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Weston can't come? I could ask if Micael could stay....but sadly i'm guessing that it's gonna be a no,
> Cuz getting Weston was kinda hard in the first place. So I kinda doubt we'll be taking more people.


 Just tell your grandpa I'm Weston. I can be asian for you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Just tell your grandpa I'm Weston. I can be asian for you.


 
Hahahaha! He already knows what Weston looks like


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahahaha! He already knows what Weston looks like


 
Alright, will you ask him if I can take Weston's spot? Because it's unlikely I'll come if I can't get a place.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a Black V5. Its not really that well broken in though. I guess you can make the call if you want mine or Michaels. (If he comes)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2010)

It looks like Anthony and Riley are the only two I can take.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hiya,

I just booked my flight, and will be at the competition. I have family in MN, so it's all sorted out. 

=]

Lubix Cube will be offering award prizes including various sizes of Lubix Silicone, the Ultimate Lubix GuHong, and... wait for it... The new LUBIX ELITE! (Not yet available to general public.)


So, can you try Lubix for free? Lubetcha! (couldn't resist lol)

While not competing, I'll be doing free lubes to anyone who'd like to try Lubix silicone. I'll keep this to 3x3's as I can do the lubing quickly. If you are looking to try Lubix free of charge in bigger / smaller cubes, I'll have a station there where you can work at. 

I'll have all the Lubix Cube items for sale at the comp as well, so if you're looking to pick up the silicone, Ultimate Lubix GuHong, or the ELITE, all will be available. (Ultimate $15, ELITE $25)

So, see you all there!

- Pixel -


----------



## JackJ (Oct 27, 2010)

Great to see some new faces! If you could, is there anyway you could reserve a GuHong for me. I'm not 100% sure I can get one though. (Gotta get the okay from the parents )


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah! Reserve one Ultimate Lubix Guhong for me. Once I saw izovire's vid I was hooked....


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just what is a lubix Elite?

and i'll definitely pick up a standard for $15, also hope you can reserve one for me?

I mean, i'll have to try it out first, but it'll probably be a yes....black one....


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2010)

Now I'm super excited for the comp! Hopen for some sub-25 singles!


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 28, 2010)

Just registered. David, this means I'm riding with you. lolz practice time **** school


----------



## Bryan (Oct 31, 2010)

My least favorite thing about organizing competitions (creating a schedule) has been finished. http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/schedule.php With nearly 50 competitors, we're going to have to have some more strict cutoffs that we've had before. They days of being able to do a full average of 5 when you do a 6:00 5x5 is over in the Midwest probably. Just practice more like you practice other events.


----------



## Logan (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like I better un-signup for OH...


----------



## JackJ (Oct 31, 2010)

1:30 4x4? I better start seriously practicing.


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wonderin: @Bryan Did you get my name tag request?

Also, do you need any more people to scramble? I kinda wanna help out more than just judging this time.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 4, 2010)

Logan said:


> Just wonderin: @Bryan Did you get my name tag request?
> 
> Also, do you need any more people to scramble? I kinda wanna help out more than just judging this time.


 
Yup, I got the nametag request. We always need more judges than scramblers. And some people are super quick at scrambling, but if you want to scramble, I'm sure there'll be a few times when people will want to switch out.

But judging is probably the most important volunteering role. We always need plenty of judges and they help keep things on track.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 4, 2010)

is it ok for my sister to help judge? i am going to show her how to do it but i think she already knows.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 4, 2010)

If you need an extra Square 1 scrambler, I'll do it. I'm not superslow at it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> is it ok for my sister to help judge? i am going to show her how to do it but i think she already knows.


 
She's not allowed to judge me.


----------



## Logan (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2010)

If we end up doing 6x6 I need to borrow a white oblique with a green sticker. Not the whole cube, just that one piece. It disappeared during a popsplosion and now I can't find it anywhere 

edit: nvm found it inside my printer >_> that was an hour well spent.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 6, 2010)

See everybody tomorrow, have a safe trip....
Look for me in the brown hat, k?

night yall


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 6, 2010)

Everyone bring your cameras, I want to have some video coverage of this competition.


----------



## Logan (Nov 6, 2010)

Gunna be leaving in half an hour. See you all there! Drive safe!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2010)

First competition I've ever been disappointed with all my results. :/ Oh well, it was pretty fun meeting new people.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

How were your times?


----------



## Logan (Nov 6, 2010)

Anthony's just mad 'cuz he didn't win 2x2 ;p


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2010)

Anthony had 1 sub 10 solve. A 10.9ish average one round. He also tied his 2x2 avg. 

I pulled a Charlie Cooper btw. 11.96 NL with a 22 average . Would of been around 8.4 with a pll skip. Curse you 4.5 second A perm! Def should of been sub 10 though.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Anthony had 1 sub 10 solve. A 10.9ish average one round. He also tied his 2x2 avg.
> 
> I pulled a Charlie Cooper btw. 11.96 NL with a 22 average . Would of been around 8.4 with a pll skip. Curse you 4.5 second A perm! Def should of been sub 10 though.


 
That's a 3.5 sec A perm..
I know how you feel. My f2l on my official 14 was about 7.0x and faill LL.


----------



## 4. (Nov 6, 2010)

When I saw the thread title I thought this was some kind of cube version of captcha lol


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, it was a fairly easy x cross though. Care to send me the scramble when you can Bryan.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome day. Was nice seeing familiar faces again. 

Good comp.

- Pixel -


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm proud to have beat Anthony


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Details?


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice goin chris 

great to see everybody again, even though my 3x3 rounds sucked so bad XP


----------



## Weston (Nov 7, 2010)

I NEED OH DETAILS


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 7, 2010)

What was the 2x2 podium like?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2010)

Weston said:


> I NEED OH DETAILS


 
You got some work to do. Someone elsewhere got an 18.36 avg


----------



## Bryan (Nov 7, 2010)

Donchaknow...

...I was somewhat afraid I wouldn't make it past the first round?
...the 2x2 podium was Olson 3.05 Brooks 3.14 Ali 3.98
...only 1 person got a solve in best of 2 BLD?
...some seasoned competitors still don't know to bring their own blindfold?
...spilling CRC on a magic can really mess it up?
...some teenager went out for lunch because he didn't like pizza?
...two people brought a toys for tots donation that looked like it was from the dollar store?
...I won't be able to verify the scoresheets tonight?
...kids with iTunes these days can't keep track of albums and songs?
...Riley Thurm did the best at it and now has a Relient K autographed cube?
...people call him the Thurminator?
...Aina Hashimoto wanted to meet Hannah Logan, so that's was their main reason for coming?
...I gave Aina a 3x3 and a plastic medal as a prize for her master magic solving?
...and Takao got a Rubik's 4x4 for another prize?
...Lubix is really good?
...I stayed perfectly on schedule, and we added 6x6?
...I got to participate in one of my parent/child teamsolves for the first time?
...and I realize why everyone is frustrated with their parents?
...I was surprised at the small number of no-shows?
...having an assistant to the delegate is really really helpful?
...my competition lost and found has grown a lot?

OH results -
Woner - 22.15
Brooks - 22.32
Olson - 27.49


----------



## JackJ (Nov 7, 2010)

B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B F2 L D' B' D2 F' R B D2 

If anyone can find an x cross on white with a 3 move insertion afterwards please post it. I've been trying all morning.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 7, 2010)

z x' L' D F' U2 R U' R' D'
U' R' U R

Idk if that's what you did, Jack, but it basically fits your description. That's for cross on F though, which would mean your cube was scrambled in the wrong orientation.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

JackJ said:


> B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B F2 L D' B' D2 F' R B D2
> 
> If anyone can find an x cross on white with a 3 move insertion afterwards please post it. I've been trying all morning.


 
z2 y R' U Rw U2 Rw' R U' y R' U2 R' F R' U2 R
Fits the description


----------



## JackJ (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> z2 y R' U Rw U2 Rw' R U' y R' U2 R' F R' U2 R
> Fits the description


 
Thanks, you found my lolcross.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Thanks, you found my lolcross.


 
It was my first try at it too.


----------



## aplarsen (Nov 8, 2010)

DYK...

That I've now been trash-talked by 4 members of the Logan family?


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 8, 2010)

I got my 9.68 on vid. should be up soon


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Donchaknow...
> 
> ...some teenager went out for lunch because he didn't like pizza?


 
Actually, i love pizza, but i was going to have some for supper at the local pizza joint, and i was REALLY craving a tuna sandwich ^_^

was that really noteworthy? xD

DYK: 
that my 3x3 times were worse than id've liked?


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 8, 2010)

Waris is an athlete. 
Iowa is the smelliest state.
Unfortunately a car full of CRC fumes needs ventilation. Even in Iowa.
Waris's sister is a creeper.
Woner cleaned up. 7 firsts.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Actually, i love pizza, but i was going to have some for supper at the local pizza joint, and i was REALLY craving a tuna sandwich ^_^
> 
> was that really noteworthy? xD


 
I don't believe it was you. The person's mother was asking me about lunch, and I said they could just stick around because we're having pizza brought in, and she replied, "He doesn't like pizza."

Adam, did you get trashed talk by my wife and two daughters, or are other members also trashtalking you?


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 8, 2010)

Acutally Hannah(my sister) is an athlete


----------



## aplarsen (Nov 8, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I don't believe it was you. The person's mother was asking me about lunch, and I said they could just stick around because we're having pizza brought in, and she replied, "He doesn't like pizza."
> 
> Adam, did you get trashed talk by my wife and two daughters, or are other members also trashtalking you?


We're up to:
Bryan
Emma
Hannah
Jason


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm missing my black Cube4you Gas Assisted cube. It's easy to identify because it weighs twice what a normal cube does. It's lubed with Lubix from the inside-out so spins really nice. It also has the inner molding caps on all the pieces.

It's a demo cube I bring to comps, so would really like it back. If you found it somehow in your collection at the end of the comp, no worries... Pm me and I'll pay to have it shipped back to me. 

Thanks,

- Pixel -


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 9, 2010)

Btw, pixel, thanks for coming to the comp., i am now a guhong/lubix believer.



Bryan said:


> I don't believe it was you. The person's mother was asking me about lunch, and I said they could just stick around because we're having pizza brought in, and she replied, "He doesn't like pizza."


 
who doesn't like pizza!? >_<


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 9, 2010)

What was the new Lubix cube that was unveiled? (Lubix elite I think.)


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> What was the new Lubix cube that was unveiled? (Lubix elite I think.)


 
Yes, it was the elite...
My question to Pixel: how are they exactly modded?
i didn't feel all that much of a difference when i was messing around with it in comparison to regular lubix guhong


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Elite is sexy.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 9, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Yes, it was the elite...
> My question to Pixel: how are they exactly modded?
> i didn't feel all that much of a difference when i was messing around with it in comparison to regular lubix guhong


So it was just a modded lubix guhong?


----------



## JackJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah.

DONYCHAKNOW?

-Microtel Hotels have been bad 2 years in a row. 
-John Breschooooooooooon.
-Finally sub 5 2x2.
-3x3 single was pure epic for me (Probably my happiest cubing moment ever)
- my camera has failed 2 comps in a row.
- I have no clue how Anthony gets sub 11 with his Ling Yun, it seems so tight for that extreme speed.
-John now has bragging rights to say he beat me to sub 5 2x2 AND sub 4.
- Chris Olson is now the 9th best 2x2 solver in the world. (I remember when he averaged 10 seconds on 2x2 )
-Anthony didn't win 2x2.
-Fun comp is fun.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> So it was just a modded lubix guhong?


 
Yes, it's a highly modified Ultimate GuHong. Maybe if you ask nicely, David or Anthony can give you some of the details... =P

Using it for a couple hours, and going back to an Ultimate... the difference in how it performs is clear.

Popping = zero
Locking = none
Feel = very smooth, and quite a bit more controllable than than the GuHong.
Click = almost entirely removed

It's like an 80's cliche, it doesn't lock, pop, & drop, but is still smooth lol.

- Pixel -


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2010)

To be honest I can't see what you did, but whatever it was, it works. There really is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2010)

DONYCHAKNOW?

- I plus 2'd a 10.88 solve?
-Anthony's cubes are WAAAY to tight?
-Everyone is obssesed with the Ultimate Lubix GuHong?
-Waris's sister is pretty hyper?
-I some how beat Anthony in 2x2?
-According to Bryan I can't read a clock?
-After Bryan gave me a schedule I never used it?
-My last 6x6 was pretty good despite the massive centers fail?
-Amie is trying to make me teach my brother how to solve a 3x3?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2010)

DYK?

Pops suck.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 9, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> To be honest I can't see what you did, but whatever it was, it works. There really is a noticeable difference.


 
Can I please have the details on this "mod".


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 9, 2010)

DYK?
- I got a sub 4 2x2 average and use LBL as main method?
- I failed 4x4?
- I won a Rubiks 4x4?
- I forgot my memo for blind so just did random moves after putting the blindfold on?
- My dad and I finally completed a team BLD solve?
- 6x6 sucks when you pop 15 ft. away from you?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=Cubetcha2010

With BLD results like this, I should start competing in them.

Oh, and DYK:
- John Brechon left behind his Lubix Guhong and I took it home. I was sad when he contacted me to claim it. However, since it's such a great cube and requires no break-in time (I don't have time to break in a cube), I just bought one and had it shipped to John?

So if you're going to leave really really good stuff behind in the future, don't claim it please.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=Cubetcha2010
> 
> With BLD results like this, I should start competing in them.
> 
> ...


 
It's about time you got a new main speed cube


----------



## JackJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Another DYK

-none of the scramblers wanted to touch Blazer's sad excuse for a cube.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2010)

Another DYK

-After I plus 2'd my 10.88 and screamed "NOOOOOO!" People looked around like a broke a WR.......


----------



## Logan (Nov 10, 2010)

DYK...

...I was one of those people ^


----------



## RyanO (Nov 10, 2010)

So many people getting sub 7 pyraminx averages now... I need to practice.


----------

